# Eclipse FindBugs Plugin - wie mache ich das?



## SilentJ (22. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

meinen andere Thread habe ich dicht gemacht, weil ich jetzt ein FindBugs spezifisches Problem habe:

Wie schafft es FindBugs, dass ich folgenden Bug finde:


```
...
}catch(NullPointerException npe){
    // Debug.error(npe);
}
```

Das ist ein dummer Bug, der so oder in ähnlicher Form immer mal vorkommen kann. FindBugs legt wie ein Weltmeister los beim Suchen von Bugs, aber den Bug findet das Plugin nicht.

Michael


----------



## maki (22. Okt 2008)

Ist findbugs.de.comment true oder false?


----------



## SilentJ (22. Okt 2008)

Hallo Maki,

hm, wo finde ich diese Einstellung? Ich habe FindBugs als Zip heruntergeladen, extrahiert und ins Eclipse-Plugin-Verzeichnis kopiert, Eclipse dann neu gestartet.

Jedenfalls sehe ich die FindBugs Konfigurationseinstellungen nicht.

 :?


----------

